# Killington - Dec 12th 2011



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hit up K-Mart today with Greg, JimG, and ALLSKIING. Great 1st day of the season for me.  I wasn't sure if I was going to make it out before the more local options opened up, so this was a bonus. Skylark was the run of the day with decent snow and best of all, bumps! Pretty much everything else that was open was groomed flat as a pancake.  The bumps weren't as good as seeded moguls, since that's all I can really ski anyway, but they were good enough to get the blood pumping.  I even sort of started to remember how to ski by the time we were done...


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome! Glad you guys had a good first day on the hill. What was the apres beer of choice?   :beer::beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hit up a Long Trail before heading home, not very original, but it hit the spot! :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Suuuuuuuweet!!   Glad you guys fed the jones!!  Pics??  Vids????   Sorry I bailed on ya but my rig was running kinda rough...New plugs and shes purring like a kitten....Heading up tomorrow though..Thanks for the report!!

Steveo.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2011)

An old school AZ reunion of sorts. Great to start the season with some tried and true skiing friends. But yes, I wish there were some nice seeded moguls. Those natural ones were almost impossible to ski....


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 12, 2011)

suite

looking forward to the video of the gapers trying to ski natural bumps.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 12, 2011)

Jealous- glad you guys had a good day!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 12, 2011)

Skylark was great Sunday morning 1st thing but then the crowds came..........
Glad you had a nice day!!


----------



## ski stef (Dec 12, 2011)

sounds great! :beer:


----------



## Beast_Ed (Dec 12, 2011)

Pics of bumps ???  Need to figure out where to go on Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't record any sort of media yesterday. I think Greg and ALLSKIING got some pics and maybe even video though???


----------



## powbmps (Dec 13, 2011)

Bummed I missed it.  Sounds like a good day.



powhunter said:


> Suuuuuuuweet!!   Glad you guys fed the jones!!  Pics??  Vids????   Sorry I bailed on ya but my rig was running kinda rough...New plugs and shes purring like a kitten....Heading up tomorrow though..Thanks for the report!!
> 
> Steveo.



Auto maintenance POV is the best.  Post it up!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Beast_Ed said:


> Pics of bumps ???  Need to figure out where to go on Saturday.



There should be bumps at the K if they blow snow fri night and leave it ungroomed...Im heading up today, Hope to have something decent to rip...Will report later tonight

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

Beast_Ed said:


> Pics of bumps ???  Need to figure out where to go on Saturday.



Here's a couple of pics I lifted from Facebook.












Both are from the top of Skylark I believe.

I'm sure everything will be totally different by Saturday...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2011)

Great day!

Awesome to ski with my buds Greg, B, and Dave.

Went from 0 days last week to 3 after skiing K fri and yesterday and Hunter on sat.

Skyelark was definitely the best run of the season so far. After pounding that all day I felt like I had skiied something good.

Hopefully it's all uphill from here concerning the weather.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Hit up K-Mart today with Greg, JimG, and ALLSKIING. Great 1st day of the season for me.  I wasn't sure if I was going to make it out before the more local options opened up, so this was a bonus. Skylark was the run of the day with decent snow and best of all, bumps! Pretty much everything else that was open was groomed flat as a pancake.  *The bumps weren't as good as seeded moguls, since that's all I can really ski anyway, but they were good enough to get the blood pumping.*  I even sort of started to remember how to ski by the time we were done...



I don't understand Brain.  The pictures of those bumps look great.  The mechanics are the same and with all the bump skiing you guys do why would those bumps give you fits? Me thinks it's all in the mind.  Looks like you guys had a good day (definately better then when I was there early month).  Congrats on getting the season started and may it be a good one for you:beer:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I don't understand Brain.  The pictures of those bumps look great.  The mechanics are the same and with all the bump skiing you guys do why would those bumps give you fits? Me thinks it's all in the mind.  Looks like you guys had a good day (definately better then when I was there early month).  Congrats on getting the season started and may it be a good one for you:beer:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It was supposed to be a joke.  I actually prefer natural bumps.  Some people like to claim that seeded bumps are like training wheels and those who ski them can't ski "real" bumps.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice! Not bad looking moguls either. Can't wait for the bumps this year.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess looks can be deceiving, those look like my ideal bumps, ha


----------

